# Please help- Don't understand it all!!



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

We are needing to go down the donor route, we are under the NHS. We had an apt yesterday with fertility specialist which was supposedly to "make a plan" and if everything with me was ok then treatment would start Nov/Dec time. The apt was nothing of the sort, we left feeling very confused and deflated 
Yes we still need to go down the donor route, but no donor sperm, so on a waiting list and have no idea when or if things could take place.
We have resorted to looking at sperm banks and buying ourselves and then going through the IUI process at the hospital under the nhs, but reading some of the comments it looks like I need to be on drugs?? Not as straight forward as we assumed then I take it?
I thought order from sperm bank, pay for it including shipping and if we wanted any freezing, contact hospital (I assume prior to this) and time it all with my ovulation??
Please help, so confused and consultant and hospital really not helpful in the slightest!!!
Katie


----------



## Lolem (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, I think you may need another appointment unfortunately as I'm not sure you will get specific enough answers on here. You can do medicated and unmedicated cycles of IUI. Ive only had experience with doner sperm through a clinic so I'm not too sure how it works with a hospital - do they have the facilities to store frozen sperm for you? We ordered ours from the sperm bank and it was delivered straight to the clinic to be stored for when we had our treatment. You need to have a scan on day 3 of your cycle and then they monitor you from there with more scans. There is a post at the top of this IUI section that takes you through the whole process in more detail.
Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

Did you get an email address you could send your inquiries to ? Sometimes its easier to see things in black and white... ?

Good luck
xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya we had a years wait for donor sperm but so much cheaper than going private! If you feel confused I would ring the clinic and ask them to explain the process again for you! As you can see I've had 6 natural IUIs and am on my 7th first medicated IUI so I would ask your clinic how they work as everywhere is different! Good Luck!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Sometimes they won't let you import sperm to use for NHS cycles as it's classed as queue jumping.  Check with your clinic you would still be eligible for NHS treatment if you pay.for sperm from a sperm bank.
TCCx


----------

